# Ez Lube Axle Maintenance



## RVCarolina

We are getting ready for a long trip, (Gettysburg & Lancaster PA) so decided to lube wheel bearings and adjust brakes. After reading different posts here, I still was worried about putting too much grease in, or some such. I then thought to check the Dexter axle website - Bingo! everything you need to know, they even have a diagram showing how the grease goes from the zerk fitting, thru the center of the axle, thru the inner bearings, then around the hub and thru the outer bearings, and out thru the end of the hub around the zerk fitting. They also state that you should turn the wheel by hand as you pump in the grease.
Apparently, unless your inner bearing seal is really old, worn out, or damaged, you don't have to worry about grease getting on the brakes.
There is also a section on adjusting the brakes. Its just like the drum brakes on old cars, only without the self-adjusting mechanism. (so I'm told, course I'm much too young to know that myself!














)
Fred.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Yes, the Keystone Outback brochure has a photo as well of the axles and how grease goes in. I still have one that will not take any grease. The other 3 all took twenty-some pumps but still no grease coming out.

With your information, I will go ahead and pump them until I see grease. Need to get the plugged one checked out.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn

When I picked my trailer up the guy helping with the PDI said he puts 3 to 4 pumps in in the spring and repacks them every 4 to 5 yrs.

For something this important, there should not be so many 'rights' to it. I am starting to wonder if I will just pull and repack mine based on mileage the old fashioned way. Certainly not trying to insult anyone, cause I do not know 'who' is wrong or right. The consequenses of wrong just stinks.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Can't go wrong by following the axle manufacturers recommended maintenance schedule. I've noticed that there are different axles on different trailers though. My '04 26RS has ALKO axles. RVCarolina's are Dexter? Or am I just missing something here.

Tim


----------



## vdub

I was told that a couple squirts every couple hundred miles was quite adequate. I too wonder what the real answer is.


----------



## Ghosty

Well there may be allot of so called right answers that may work --

but for sure, you know the ones that were wrong when it happens...


----------



## RVCarolina

I think that after the EZ lube fittings are used the first time, this drives out all the air and requires a lot of grease. Any later greasing should take just a pump or two.
Anyway, don't take my word for it, check your axle manufacturer's recommendations - after all, they designed it - right? 
As far as grease leaking into the brakes - there is a spring compressed double-lip seal to prevent this. after all, with "liability issues" these days, I don't think they are going to design a lube system that routinely dumps grease into the brakes.
If anyone in this group has PERSONALLY had this happen to them, please give us a word of caution.
Fred


----------



## Thor

I checked the manual on line and they say to lube until you can see new grease.

Thor


----------



## California Jim

Thats it. I'm buying a grease gun tonight


----------



## camping479

This link is to the al-ko axle manual. Check out page 20, they give instructions on greasing the ultralube hubs but also recommend annual inspection of the hubs,bearings, etc.

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

3 of 4 zerks on my 26 RS would take grease. I removed the faultly zerk and checked for blockage in the axle. None there. Must be a bad zerk. I drove to Ace Hardware and picked up one for 38 cents. Installed. Works. Now I can sleep. Each zerk took about 30 pumps before I saw grease exiting the hub.

Randy


----------



## California Jim

OK, grease gun bought - and Outback lubed. Right side's took 51 pumps each and the left's took about 33. I used an entire full cartridge to do them all. (now I know how many pumps are in a cartridge!) Had the blue stuff in there from the factory too. Now I feel smoooooooth









Oh yeah, I have the AL-KO axles.


----------



## campmantobe

Hey California Jim.Lubed mine up last week.Took about 60 pumps each wheel to start seeing new lube come through.Got our 03 25RSS last fall.Was in good shape and I told the salesman to make sure axles were lubed,and when we picked up the TT he said everything was allready and that they greased the axles.I put around 300 miles on it last fall it sat all winter. And when I pulled the rubber caps they were kindof stiff.Could see some Blueish grease on the zerks And very little around the bearings.So i pumped and I pumped And i pumped some more till i saw very runny greyish grease come out







.I wasn't to happy and new right then that the salesman lied to me







and there should've been grease in there if they had lubed them last fall.Guess like they say never trust noone but yourself,maybe the wife sometimes too I guess.Needless to say I didn't empty my grease gun but the tube was new before I started and I know next time I'll need it it'll be empty







. Smoooooooth sailing.

Jeff,Dah W,Briana10,Jaren3 2 doggys
03 25RSS Modded
01 Sierra Ext cab 5.3 
Reese and Prodigy guided
Blah Blah Blah


----------

